

Ask HN: Which authentication app you use in your django application? - anujkk

I'm sure there are many django hackers out here. I'm exploring which authentication options are available in django for my web application where I plan to use both regular registration/login and facebook login.<p>Which django app you use for authentication? Any live websites where I can see it in action?
======
true_religion
I use allauth because it integrates with email-confirmation, and automatically
pulls avatars for use in django-avatar.

Those two things make it very handy.

It's a little lacking on the documentation side though, otherwise I'd call it
#1.

Django-social-auth is a bit better if you want to put in something fast, and
not have to muck around with blog posts as docs.

------
ra
Userena [1] gives you a good leg-up on all the baggage that comes with
managing your own accounts (password change, email change with verification,
registration with email verification, gravatar avatars, privacy settings etc)

[1] <http://django-userena.org/>

------
mryan
There's a nice plugin for connecting Django with Facebook - the description
includes a link to a site where this is running live.

<https://github.com/tschellenbach/Django-facebook>

------
magnusgraviti
For plain registration you can use Django's functionality without installing
any additional apps. There is good documentation.

Login via Facebook uses OAuth 2.0 which can be easily implemented with 20-30
lines of code.

------
selectnull
django-social-auth <https://github.com/omab/django-social-auth>

It has very good docs [http://django-social-
auth.readthedocs.org/en/latest/index.ht...](http://django-social-
auth.readthedocs.org/en/latest/index.html) and supports more than just
facebook so unless you have very good reasons to allow only login with
facebook (excluding regular login with username and password) consider
implementing others, like twitter, google, etc.

~~~
true_religion
Probably should note that this is not the same as django-socialauth (my my
aren't we all so creative with our naming).

\- <https://github.com/agiliq/Django-Socialauth>

I used to use it, but switched away because the authors stopped supporting it,
as well as all of their open source.

